# hot mud box



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Hot Mud Box

apparently even if da stuff hardens it cleans out


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

You're a day late and a dollar short, Joe. Cazna brought that box to the board a year ago. Nice try though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> You're a day late and a dollar short, Joe. Cazna brought that box to the board a year ago. Nice try though.



... which shortly ended up on ebay... if I'm not wrong


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

I found a use for mine. I first run a bead of mud with compound tube and flat applicator, then follow behind with the hot box. It works, but I don't fill the box with mud. Too small capacity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Why not just use a normal box? Same result with one pass..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

keke said:


> ... which shortly ended up on ebay... if I'm not wrong


 Yes i sold it for about $20, Said in the description it was junk, Hopeless waste of time so they knew, I wasnt that much of an a hole to try and sell it on to some other poor unsuspecting mugg like me.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

gazman said:


> Why not just use a normal box? Same result with one pass..




Because I already bought this piece of junk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Because I already bought this piece of junk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After I looked at the pic of it I knew it would b a waste of time and money as its just to small for running joints!
Maybe they will come out with a bigger version of it that could work but then I think they need to come up with a pump that if hot mud sets in it it wont be a big issue! Ok we have pumps that come apart but not much fun getting hot mud off the inside! 
I'm thinking maybe a quick release pump but with a separate sleeve inside so after u take the outer sleeve off then u could the inner sleeve out and get rid of any hard stuff easy!!
(Think 2 much beer today)


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> You're a day late and a dollar short, Joe. Cazna brought that box to the board a year ago. Nice try though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


why u call me Joe and why is caz so special?


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

VANMAN said:


> After I looked at the pic of it I knew it would b a waste of time and money as its just to small for running joints!
> Maybe they will come out with a bigger version of it that could work but then I think they need to come up with a pump that if hot mud sets in it it wont be a big issue! Ok we have pumps that come apart but not much fun getting hot mud off the inside!
> I'm thinking maybe a quick release pump but with a separate sleeve inside so after u take the outer sleeve off then u could the inner sleeve out and get rid of any hard stuff easy!!
> (Think 2 much beer today)


I swing 7 and 12


----------

